# Lab Breeder



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey guys I could use your help, I am looking for a good lab breeder within a couple hundred miles of the Fargo area. I am looking for primarily a waterfowl dog and would like one with a smaller stature (around the 65# area). Thanks for your help!


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

Are you at all interested in British Labs? The guy I purchased my Braque from has a buddy that trains/sells British Labs in the Rochester area.. I'm thinking they might be a little expensive.

-Eric.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

www.saukriverlabs.com
David is a great guy, and has a great operation. I have a dog out of Jake/Magic and couldn't be happier!


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

i guess im not looking for a pointer really. i mostly only hunt waterfowl with an occasional pheasant hunt. dont really need a field champion line, just a good hunting dog. i just dont want a big 90 lb lab because it will be in the house. so if you kn ow of anyone please let me know.


----------



## The_Edouard (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Foster,

If you want a great hunting dog that can be in the house with you, make the right choice and step up to a French Brittany!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The_Edouard said:


> Hey Foster,
> 
> If you want a great hunting dog that can be in the house with you, make the right choice and step up to a French Brittany!!


The guy already stated he wanted primarly a waterfowl dog/upland dog, seems to me he is making the right choice and looking for a lab.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

BROWNDOG said:


> The_Edouard said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Foster,
> ...


Browndog, there is only one brown dog and it aint no lab  .

Foster, quit slummin and find yourself a chessie breeder :thumb:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I just seen a pretty nicely bred litter of blacks and yellows born on Sept 4th ready to go Oct 23rd. Not sure but they are either in Buffalo MN or in Fargo. Looks like a nice pedigree with some titles in it to back up the dogs abilities.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

[quoteBrowndog, there is only one brown dog and it aint no lab .

Foster, quit slummin and find yourself a chessie breeder ][/quote]

Iv'e only seen 2 really good ones and they acted like labs.. :lol:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

If you are still looking, my girl will have a litter in a couple months. The dad is out of Kellog, and she is a very good waterfowl dog and upland as well. Very trainable, steady and weighs in at #70. PM if interested


----------

